# R/C Frequencies that were once legal in the USA



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Hello,

I have in my possession an MRC Futaba three channel R/C unit that utilizes the 27.960 mHz frequency (white and yellow). Circa 1973 and in great condition.

It is illegal to use here the USA, and there is apparently no way to modify it to make it legal here.

So, what to do?

Any place in the world that can legally use it?

Are modifications truly not possible?

Please post your thoughts and thank you in advance for your learned advice!


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

My thoughts are: who is going to stop you?

It may be true that you wouldn't get away with using them at an officially sanctioned ROAR and IFMAR race, but other than that, who will care? While there are not many in use, I know that some people use the european 40MHz frequencies in the U.S. They are probably not in prison.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Well if you interfear with a Military or Police frequensy in the USA that is a federal Crime. Also if you interfear with a Airway transmition or something in that nature you could also be into trouble. What this means is spend the money and go get you a new radio. A radio does not cost that much it gives you a reason to ask the old lady for some money..

Just my 2 cents


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

...I wonder if any of the LEGAL 27 band crystals would work in that radio... 27's are still legal to my knowledge...


----------



## paulwest (Aug 11, 2004)

Im thinking the range would be so short it would not be a problem i would use it .


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would guess the legal 27MHz crystals should work. I know of a number of guys that used the higher freq. "Japanese" crystals in the U.S. radios with no problems. I think Radio Shack still sells them for the X-Mod cars.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

I would not sweat downing any military or civilian aircraft or operation. Anyone using that section of the spectrum for such operation is in bigger trouble than you.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

i cant believe no one has said this yet, but most rtr cars and trucks come with 27mhz radios, still to this day. i know mini t's had it, savages had it, most traxxas stuff.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Brian,

Those 27 band radios are the single digit (Single Color) channels.

1 Brown 26.995
2 Red 27.000
3 Orange 27.095
4 Yellow 27.145
5 Green 27.195
6 Blue 27.255

I believe the Radio Shack 27 bands are split frequencies (inbetween those)

The 27.960 mHz frequency (white and yellow) is quite a bit higher in the range.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nemorosus said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have in my possession an MRC Futaba three channel R/C unit that utilizes the 27.960 mHz frequency (white and yellow). Circa 1973 and in great condition.
> 
> ...


Are you sure this radio isn't on 72.960? My first Kraft radio back in the early 70's was on 72.960 and I'm pretty sure it was (white/yellow). The 72mhz radio's are aircraft frequencies.


----------



## DLS II (May 31, 2007)

I agree, it sounds like a 72.96. IIRC surface frequencies were 2 color, white and something. In this case yellow/white-72.96. Don


----------



## 98Ron (Jun 14, 2004)

any channel above 9 will be 2 colors. And I don't believe that back in that day 27 mhz was used. That frequesncy is not one of the international 27 frequencies.. Typically we would see the international frequencies listed as 01 thru 06, at least in non roar races in the US in the last few years that is how I have seen them posted in the race line ups.


----------



## Scrubb (May 23, 2005)

Here is the list for all 12 of Ko Propo 27 band frequencies....

01 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 26.975 GREY/BROWN
02 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 26.995 BROWN
03 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 27.025 BROWN/RED
04 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 27.045 RED
05 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 27.075 RED/ORANGE
06 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 27.095 ORANGE
07 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 27.125 ORANGE/YELLW
08 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 27.145 YELLOW
09 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 27.175 YELLOW/GREEN
10 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 27.195 GREEN
11 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 27.224 GREEN/BLUE
12 - CRYSTAL SET FM 27MHZ 27.255 BLUE


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Yes Martian you are correct!

Dyslexia strikes again!

72.960 it is.

Apologies to everyone for my mistake.

Any further ideas, this being the case?

Thanks!


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I think if you get crystals for the radio on a current frequency close to it will work. The only problem is you wouldn't be able to use it at a club flying field because it is not certified narrow band and may cause or have interference problems. When they first went to narrow band you could send your radio back to be converted to narrow band. It would probably cost more than a new radio now. My basic no frills 5 channel Kraft radio cost $300(list was over $500 I think) from Tower Hobbies back in 1972!!! Adjust that for inflation and I'd hate to see what cost would be now.


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

bret, you bought r/c stuff from tower in 1972 ?? wow !! thats the year i was borne !! sorry man !!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Thanks for that suggestion I will try some of the local hobby stores (Portland, Oregon) and see if any one has crystals that would work. Swapping crystals in the transmitter and receiver is all were talking about right? Not any further electronic mods.
As for the date of purchase, I bought this when I was a teenager. It was very expensive at the time!

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## martian 710 (Jan 22, 2004)

I was 10 when I built my first R/C plane and bought my radio.(yes Brian I'm an old Fart!!!) Yes just the crystals. Make sure you do a good range check before you try using them though. Make sure you get Futaba crystals. Channels 58 & 59 are 72.950 & 72.970 so they would probably be best.


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Thank you I'll be looking into this!


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Just because I live on the edge of breaking the law...

If It works, don't change it.

What is the wattage of your radio 1/4, 1/8watt? Not much you can interfer with when you are dealing with lower power. What is the rage of 1/4watt antenna 5 feet off the groud, 1000ft?


----------



## tats31 (Jun 11, 2006)

*27.960 mHz frequency*

if you use this channel on land only you will be fine it is used for ship to ship


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

tats31 said:


> if you use this channel on land only you will be fine it is used for ship to ship


Just to clarify. You mean it is for ships and boats only and not for use on land or for aircraft?


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I think tats was meaning that was an communications channel for marine vessles not r/c boats.


----------

